
iio Engine – A new HTML5 App Framework - stevewillensky
http://www.gamedev.net/topic/642396-iio-engine-a-new-html5-app-framework/
======
C1D
Shouldn't this point to their homepage (<http://iioengine.com/>) . Aside from
that, this actually looks interesting and I might use it for a app.

~~~
ianstallings
From the author of the lib: _"BTW - I've been using gamedev.net for a long
time to find inspiration and solutions, so I chose this forum to release in
first. You guys are the first to hear about iio!"_

------
tracker1
I think the biggest missing piece in all of this seems to be better multi-
channel audio support across devices. There is no real mixboard equivalent to
these kinds of canvas/svg solutions in the browser, and different platforms,
especially mobile handle things differently.

------
mikegioia
This looks really awesome. Looking through the demos got me really excited to
try to make some simple games I've had in mind for a while. I can't wait to
try this out.

------
azurelogic
I just finished a game this weekend that could have made great use of this (I
used EaselJS and rolled my own collision detection, etc.). I'm not seeing a
good way to use texture atlases or sprite sheets in the docs and demos though.
That would be a big feature request.

------
hkmurakami
I totally confused myself with the "iio Linux Kernel subsystem"
[https://archive.fosdem.org/2012/schedule/event/693/127_iio-a...](https://archive.fosdem.org/2012/schedule/event/693/127_iio-
a-new-subsystem.pdf)

------
heldrida
Thanks a lot for sharing your work, looks amazing and fun! I want to start
developing some very basic games and did some research a couple of times ago,
found about a few GE, such as Crafty.

Any presence in Freenode ?

------
aidos
I read through a big chunk of the documentation last night. This looks really
cool. I've never made a game before but this has inspired me to sit down and
make one for my daughter. Hopefully I'll get the time over the next couple of
weeks to build it.

------
starmole
I like the API style! Some questions I did not see an immediate answer to on
the site:

\- does it deploy to apps (cordova?)

\- what about sound?

\- what's the browse compatibility? (desktop/mobile)

------
ianstallings
Looks good I'm stoked to try this out!

